# NRA Henry Rifle Giveaway



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> NRAhuntersrights.org is holding its best Gift Giveaway yet. Up for grabs are two Henry Lever Action Youth Model .22 rifles. One will be given away at the end of November and the other at the end of December. Enter one time each month to be eligible-just visit www.nrahuntersrights.org and scroll down to "Gift Giveaway" for a full description of the guns and simple entering instructions.


http://www.nrahuntersrights.org/


> This month's gift, a Henry Lever Action Youth Model .22, is a lightweight, compact version of Henry's famous lever action rifle. This rifle weighs only 4 1/2 pounds with an overall length of 33 inches and a 13-inch length of pull, making it ideal for young hunters or adults who desire a compact rifle in the field. The gun also features an American walnut stock, fully adjustable rear sight, 12-round capacity, and the famously smooth Henry action. The rifle is already grooved for a scope and comes with a gun case. Suggested retail price is $325. To learn more about Henry Repeating Arms Co., a major supporter of NRA Youth Programs, visit www.henryrifles.com.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks bruce333. Good luck.


----------

